# Sticky  Twinkie the Retic Died!



## Uromastyxman

Twinkie the retic died. I don't know what of.


http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Sna...orlds-Largest-Albino-Reticulated-Python-Dies/


----------



## Zincubus

Uromastyxman said:


> Twinkie the retic died. I don't know what of.
> 
> 
> http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Sna...orlds-Largest-Albino-Reticulated-Python-Dies/


Absolutely stunning Retic , didn't quite look 20 foot long to me but it's difficult to judge from photos .


----------



## MoreliaUK

About time too. Now it means it will not be too long until I can hit the mean streets wearing a yellow snakeskin lederhosen and matching jacket :no1:


----------



## steve d

Uromastyxman said:


> Twinkie the retic died. I don't know what of.
> 
> 
> Twinkie The World's Largest Albino Reticulated Python Dies


yeah she died months ago sadly,jay took it hard


----------



## HerbsParents

Always sad to hear that a snake has passed and Jay is clearly devastated. 

2 year pre lay shed! :gasp:


----------



## Uromastyxman

steve d said:


> yeah she died months ago sadly,jay took it hard


I thought she was a stunning snake. You don't see big adult morphs like that often.


----------



## SnakeDB

No one else think it was obese then??

Always sad to lose an animal though.


----------



## harvinator

I just visited Prehistoric Pets a couple of weeks back and was wondering why we didn't see Twinky. Such a shame I didn't get a chance to see her


----------



## Reed Meredith

Fattest retic I have ever seen, and I am surprised it didn't die sooner.


----------



## HerbsParents

Reed Meredith said:


> Fattest retic I have ever seen, and I am surprised it didn't die sooner.


It does worry me how in video's Jay seems to determined to have a World record sized snake it doesn't matter if they are unhealthy. Am a little worried about the new girl he has got to replace Twinkie to go for the record. Obv never been to Prehistoric pets so can't say they are 100% not cared for just all seems very...."American"


----------



## j4mbo

I recently got back from LA where I visited prehistoric pets one day, and was completely looked after by Jay. All his snakes seemed to be really well looked after and I had an absolute blast. I asked him about Twinkie but he seemed pretty upset honestly and didn't talk much about her. Here are a couple of pics I took from there that I like:


----------



## yellow_python

As unfortunate as it is a lot of his snakes are morbidly obese, the stress on their organs must be immense so I am not too surprised either. Poor animal.


----------



## Mikeyp2000

I also visited Prehistoric Pets the other week. 
They had another 2 large retics in Twinkies enclosure, one normal and one morph.
I left with mixed feelings on the place to be honest.
I'll try get some pics up in a bit or maybe i'll make another thread.


----------



## Demonique

Uromastyxman said:


> Twinkie the retic died. I don't know what of.


That would have been because she was a lard arse

Stunning snake, but a lard arse nonetheless


----------



## MoreliaUK

I have been there too :no1:


----------



## lew123

I went to pets at home today


----------

